# Need one for Tuna Fishing.



## Capt. John (Oct 5, 2007)

I could use one more angler for some Tuna action at the Floaters. We are leaving Sunday at noon and should return Monday the same time. Weather looks great if your up for some serious Fishing send me a P.M.. Capt. John.:letsdrink All full guys thanks for the quick response.:clap


----------

